
GCC 6.2 Release Candidate available from gcc.gnu.org - okket
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2016-08/msg00078.html
======
okket
This is a bug fix release, list of fixed PRs (Problem Reports):

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED...](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&resolution=FIXED&target_milestone=6.2)
(may be incomplete)

Next major version (7.0) is scheduled for 2017.

